# Climate Buttons Not Working



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds to me like the gears have stripped.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

That buzzing sounds like the normal noise when one turns off the car when they had the AC/Defrost running. Usually only lasts like 10-20 seconds though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi sheleb1, 

Please feel free to contact GM of Canada if further assistance is needed with your climate buttons. Their number is 800-263-3777 and they can be reached Monday through Friday from 7:30 AM until 11:30 PM and Saturday from 7:30 AM until 6:00 PM EST. If you have further questions, don't hesitate to contact us!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

cdb09007 said:


> That buzzing sounds like the normal noise when one turns off the car when they had the AC/Defrost running. Usually only lasts like 10-20 seconds though.


It was a different buzzing sound than the one you mentioned 3rd Gear.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

I've had something like this couple of times in my Cruze with automatic climate control. In my case no any adjustments made anything, the blower was its fastests and the heat was totally in the highest. The car came terrible hot and I had to drive with windows open. And the sound was before starting the car like after I did turn off the engine. After couple of new startings the issue went away and everything worked well again. I asked about it from one of the dealers here, a good one, and they said they don't know what was the reason for that and they can't see it from any data of the car. They suggested me to come back if that still exists, but it has not occured after that. It was perhaps 7 -8 months ago. I hope Yours issue also would go away and is just because of some moisture, contact failure or something like that.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Bullet. Yes, miraculously the issue went away this morning! All climate buttons worked normal. I hope it stays that way!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

sheleb1 said:


> Thanks for your reply Bullet. Yes, miraculously the issue went away this morning! All climate buttons worked normal. I hope it stays that way!


Sure miss my 2004 Cavalier with an old fashion, but extremely reliable mechanical cable system. This thing uses the cheapest possible push buttons that fire a command to the BCM that activates point contact relays to drive cheap made in China motors to drive both the blend and mold door motors.

An electronic nightmare using a microcontroller with firmware stored in flashram to emulate the same identical function. But far cheaper than a cable. If when you switch on the ignition switch and do not get a clean contact closure to reset the program counter to zero where it starts the firmware from the beginning, nothing will work.

I ran into silly problems like this with my Cruze on several occasions, and just switch off the ignition switch and try again. Whoever used a point contact relay is an complete idiot. Then there is the geek that wrote the program, if he had any brains, would use self correcting logic.

So if you are wondering why you are having problems, these are some of the causes. Plus literally hundreds of wiring connections. If a dealer doesn't even know how to deal with a simple battery leakage problem, how is he suppose to deal with these kind of problems?

Real idiots are the ones that wrote the shop manual, solid state do not test. All of this stuff can be tested, has to using the appropriate electronic test equipment. As an old broken down engineer, can tell you, easy to design a circuit, but how to test it efficiently can drive you nuts. Ha, my excuse for being nuts.


----------

